# Vietnam - Pharmacist related jobs



## gabiegabie (10 mo ago)

Dear friends,

Has anyone had any experience in finding a pharmacist related job in Vietnam (preferably in Saigon)?
I am a qualified hospital pharmacist in the UK and have some experience in community healthcare. 

Many thanks!


----------

